# New Fish, but what in the world is it? Help!



## megan1 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi everyone. I've just started in at college an decided that in the absence of my mother's beautiful cichlid tank at home, I'd make my dorm a bit more comfortable by setting up my own little cichlid tank. after setting up everything and getting some plants in and settled, I went to the pet store to pick my new fish. Its a beautiful little thing, but I have no idea what it is! Please help!

The body is all dark but the top and tail fins are mostly bright yellow. The bottom fins are black, but the tips are bright blue. Anyone know what it is?










Thanks so much for your help! I really appreciate it.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

PS. Acei


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes, acei. It's A Nice Looking One, too.


----------



## megan1 (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks you guys I really appreciate it.


----------

